# Which washing powder do you prefer?



## brocher

Just wondering which brands of washing powder you prefer? I'm told many, in Spain, are very expensive but not very good.

At home, we usually use Tesco or Asda own brand as they are cheaper, give good results - and are less perfumed.


----------



## bob_bob

My sojurn's to Spain tend to be for a week - month, but agree that some of the powder in Spain is not good, same as the UK to be honest. I like Bold or Daz if and when I find them.


----------



## xabiaxica

I use the Mercadona own brand - there are various kinds - their fabric conditioner is good too


Ariel & other 'names' _are_ expensive & don't seem to be any better



btw - if you like _Surf_, it's called _Skip_, here - or was, I haven't noticed it on the shelf recently :confused2:


----------



## country boy

Mercadona's own brand here as well. Bosque Verde is the house name for all their cleaning products and they are all are very good.


----------



## jules 123

I use Puntomatic. Cheap and does the job.


----------



## leedsutdgem

brocher said:


> Just wondering which brands of washing powder you prefer? I'm told many, in Spain, are very expensive but not very good.
> 
> At home, we usually use Tesco or Asda own brand as they are cheaper, give good results - and are less perfumed.


Mercadonas own brand too- ive two under 5s. You cant beat it.


----------



## Alcalaina

xabiachica said:


> I use the Mercadona own brand - there are various kinds - their fabric conditioner is good too


Me too. All their Bosque Verde cleaning products are very effective and good value.

I use liquid rather than powder though, I find it's better at the lower washing temperatures we use here.


----------



## brocher

Alcalaina said:


> Me too. All their Bosque Verde cleaning products are very effective and good value.
> 
> I use liquid rather than powder though, I find it's better at the lower washing temperatures we use here.


On the straw poll, we'll give the Mercadona one a try! Been using Al Campo's own but Mercadona is much handier!

Ha, never thought of it before but I use liquid, too, even though I still call it powder. 'Course washing liquid would be for the dishes, wouldn't it!


----------



## thrax

Agree that Bosque Verde products are excellent, but OH, after 18 months of comparing products here, is convinced that Formil from Lidl is by far the best. It is also the cheapest. OH is obsessed with cleaning clothes and I'll take her word for it. She says she thinks it is better than anything in the UK, with price being an important factor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I use the eco range by Carrefour. I don't know if it's expensive or not, but it gets the clothes clean. It's alsoliquid 'cos if you use low temperatures I find that powder doesn't dissolve so well and you end up with white "stains" on the clothes.


----------



## jimenato

I don't use washing powder. I just put my dirty clothes in this bin thing on the landing and a few days later they arrive clean in my chest of drawers.


----------



## xabiaxica

jimenato said:


> I don't use washing powder. I just put my dirty clothes in this bin thing on the landing and a few days later they arrive clean in my chest of drawers.


I suppose at least you put them in the bin 



many years ago I wentto look after my dad & brother while my mum was in hospital - my brother was in his 20s at the time


he went to visit my mum & when I went in the next day she was really upset & angry with me for not 'doing my job' because my brother's clothes hadn't been washed


when I had done the washing his washing basket had been empty


he learned...........


----------



## country boy

jimenato said:


> I don't use washing powder. I just put my dirty clothes in this bin thing on the landing and a few days later they arrive clean in my chest of drawers.


We've got one of those, I call it the "Magic Basket", costs very little to run and does an excellent job!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jimenato said:


> I don't use washing powder. I just put my dirty clothes in this bin thing on the landing and a few days later they arrive clean in my chest of drawers.


We don't have one of those in our house...


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> We don't have one of those in our house...


we have 3 - I'm the magician 

one of the 3 of us in our house is in danger of having no clean clothes to take on her Germany exchange on Friday though


----------



## brocher

xabiachica said:


> we have 3 - I'm the magician
> 
> one of the 3 of us in our house is in danger of having no clean clothes to take on her Germany exchange on Friday though


Such a cruel mother.......!


----------

